# Ice snot gore



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ya know, its funny. Whenever I'm making paper mache paste, when I add liquid starch to the white glue, I say it makes snot. I have known this for years, and never thought to actually USE the snot! Love that clear glue, you turned us onto that a while ago, its awesome stuff, and oh-so-versatile. Thanks for another entertaining and useful You Tube Wednesday!


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

What happens if borax is dumped directly into the glue/water mix instead of dissolving it in water first?


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

You da man Allen! I'm definitively gonna try it out.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is awesome!

When my kids were little we used to make slime using the white glue, food coloring and borax. They also used to call it Gak which was something on Nickleodeon.

I love the look with the clear glue. I wonder what would happen if you used water dyed with highlighter dye. Would it glow under black light? I guess I'm off to go buy some of each to try.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Its cheap enough that everyone can experiment, lol- go get some!


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

My kids are going to love this one. I better stock up on supplies.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Allen you are having way too much fun with that glob of organ matter.  I have some ideas to do with this stuff for my zombie costumes. Looks sick and that is the way I like it! Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Heck the kids aint the only one..


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah I'll have to make a few "practice" batches before I let the kids out of the kennel.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I can't remember. where do you get the gallons of clear glue? Also, this looks like a lot of fun! Awesome tutorial!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.discountschoolsupply.com...r&scategoryid=0&CategorySearch=&Brand=&Price=


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Things 1 & 2 (age 6 and 4) sat and watched the entire video with me, enthralled, and then watched all of the lobster boy and tree hands tutes!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Science!! Thanks Allen. When the icicles dry are they rubbery or hard?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

they end up as hard as dried elmers


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love watching people who enjoy their work. I'm definitely going to have a play with some if this if I can find a similar glue here. Thanks Allen. Where the heck do you come up with this stuff??????


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's great Allen! That goo has multi purposes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beggars Alley (Apr 14, 2011)

That is so cool and fun! I can't wait to try it and see all the things I can create with the goo


----------



## Loene (Nov 27, 2011)

Just looking at it now, looks cool. I wonder how well light would travel through the icicles once dried if you put a large white led at the top of each one or so, leaving the leads out of course


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks I'm going to use this to have posion dripping off my spiders fangs and my boy will even want to help make it. Now any ideas on recycling soda cans? I have a ton of those laying around.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Would this make good drool? I mean as a hardened drooling effect on a sculpt?


----------



## Morbiddious (Mar 3, 2012)

Dr Morbius said:


> Would this make good drool? I mean as a hardened drooling effect on a sculpt?


I played around with it and this stuff is just awesome. I believe it would make good drool. I made some quick blood and just poured it on the table. It took a couple of days to completly dry and it shrank up a little, but it still looked cool. It almost reminds me of a slab of beef jerky.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I just LOVE your videos, You make me laugh...even if I've had a bad day. Thank you!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Morbiddious said:


> I played around with it and this stuff is just awesome. I believe it would make good drool. I made some quick blood and just poured it on the table. It took a couple of days to completely dry and it shrank up a little, but it still looked cool. It almost reminds me of a slab of beef jerky.


Beef jerky used to be one of my favorite foods, I'm having second thoughts about it now!


----------

